# Fleet Management



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Does anyone out there have a fleet large enough to have a full time mechanic?? 

I am wondering how many mechanics per pieces of iron (trucks and diggers combined) are needed?? 

I have 1 full time mechanic now, but we may double in size over the next year so would i need 2 mechanics??


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Vinny ? I thought you went out of business . :w00t: Just tell your present mechanic to work faster ( more efficient ). :laughing:


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

jmic said:


> Just tell your present mechanic to work faster ( more efficient ). :laughing:


I"ll do that with everyone in the company. Thanks Joe, thats a great idea. Maybe I'll even make a profit


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

How many employees/peices of iron do you have?


----------



## john1066 (Dec 26, 2007)

we used to have 3 full time mechanics now we have 1 and the lowbed driver who helps out. we have about 75 employees and over 100 pieces of equipment from graders dozers excavators loaders ADT's skidsteers to roll off trucks dump trucks cranes and tractor trailers. we are busier than ever and seem to have alot less break downs the biggest thing is to stay on top of the maintenace and have everyone do their part when there is a problem you need to be able to decide what is important and what can wait. adding more mechanics means more over head and also as the owners if you know alot about your equipment there are things you can do yourself we have about 15000 worth of tools our self and don't just rely on the mechanic there are things we do on saturdays to get things done.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Luckily we are able to fix our own stuff and do not need to hire a mechanic or take our equipment to the dealer. One of our competitors used to have 3 mechanics running around all the time fixing stuff. He got rid off all his old equipment and bought all new stuff and got rid of his mechanics. He now has 1 mechanic but has so much work that he can't fix the stuff himself anymore. Something to think about Vinny. Is your equipment old and or breaking down alot. Is your current mechanic busy ?? Do you really need to bring on another mechanic ??


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

ruskent said:


> How many employees/peices of iron do you have?


Right now we are 17 people. But that includes office and sales. Our fleet is made up of 4 Mack triaxles, 1 Mack single axle, 2 equipment trailers, 3 specialy designed tool trucks w/ hook lifts, 2 Blaw Knox pavers, 7 assorted rollers, 1 grader, 1 backhoe, 2 kobelco excavators (an 80 and a 115), 2 cat track skid steers (257b), and a never ending list of little stuff like curbers, compactors, and mixers.

Its way too much for me to deal with myself. And I feel like my 1 mechanic is almost at the max out point. Most of the items are late model like 2002 or newer.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

john1066 said:


> we used to have 3 full time mechanics now we have 1 and the lowbed driver who helps out. .


So about 1 per 30 assorted pieces. Thats about where I am at currently. Thats what makes me think i will need 2 if we do this thing. (if and when it happens, I'll talk more about it)


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

rino1494 said:


> Is your current mechanic busy ?? Do you really need to bring on another mechanic ??


 
Yea, thats a sound question i have thought of often. 

I dont beleive my equipment is failing at a rate higher than anyone elses. In fact maybe less since we are and have been on an upgrade spree here. But normal use will ineveitably create service needs (PM or repair) even if that peice is new. You know, its just the nature of the beast.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I think where we are in the year, (heading into Autumn), I would probably let your existing mechanic handle things the rest of the season.

Look for and plan to hire a second man late in the winter/early spring.

Your current man can do all the PM through the winter and have things ready for next season.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

If I were to ever hire someone, they would have to be easy on equipment more than they are fast.........Sort of the tortoise and the hare analogy. Secondly, if they can't operate a grease gun, check the fluids, inspect belts, hoses, etc. then they should not be an operator. Point being, your mechanic should be the last line of defense and should be considered the "specialist". I am sure guys like this are hard to find, but you can train a monkey to jerk levers and grind gears. You can't make equipment stand up to guys who have no business operating someone elses money maker.

I guess my perspective is coming from growing up on equipment, and then having every joe blow think how "fun" running equipment is. Dang right it's fun, but there is a whole lot more to it and not many guys other than owner/operators (that last) get the rest of the picture. I always say a hammer is made for hammering..........excavators are made for digging.


----------



## MIT (Sep 1, 2008)

My fleet consists of
2- s250 skiddies
1-939 hilift
1 963 hilift
2 955L hilifts
1 d-4
1 d-7
pc 60, pc 300, kobelco 115,135,160 B cat 337 excavators
Case 580 super L
Mack tandem dump
GMC single axle 10 ton dump
1 ton dump
3 1 ton utiity trucks
And numerous hammers wackers rollers etc
All of my guys pitch in for our pm on trucks and equip.
I also use 2 local guys who act as subs for big repairs( tranny and engine rebuilds and major welding) they have their own trucks and tools and charge 45 an hour that always keeps me running strong.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Vinny said:


> Right now we are 17 people. But that includes office and sales. Our fleet is made up of 4 Mack triaxles, 1 Mack single axle, 2 equipment trailers, 3 specialy designed tool trucks w/ hook lifts, 2 Blaw Knox pavers, 7 assorted rollers, 1 grader, 1 backhoe, 2 kobelco excavators (an 80 and a 115), 2 cat track skid steers (257b), and a never ending list of little stuff like curbers, compactors, and mixers.
> 
> Its way too much for me to deal with myself. And I feel like my 1 mechanic is almost at the max out point. Most of the items are late model like 2002 or newer.


I honestly don't know how you can keep a mechanic busy full time unless he helps out with the crews. We have quite a bit of equipment and trucks to maintain and there are only 3 of us total and my dad and I maintain everything on rain days and winter time. Also, most of our stuff is older equipment. I would think twice before adding on another mechanic.


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

We have 2 different companies that run out of the same location, but there are a combined total of approx. 23 trucks, 15 tractors, skids, excavators etc., 20-some trailers, and many many packers, tillers trenchersetc.Virtually all repairs and maintenance are done by one of us owners on weekends, rain days and winter time. It is very seldom that we can hire an employee that can be trusted to be turned loose in the shop on his/her own.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

rino1494 said:


> I honestly don't know how you can keep a mechanic busy full time unless he helps out with the crews. We have quite a bit of equipment and trucks to maintain and there are only 3 of us total and my dad and I maintain everything on rain days and winter time. Also, most of our stuff is older equipment. I would think twice before adding on another mechanic.


Oh I hear you Rino. As it is right now he is usualy not very busy during the day unless I give allot of direction and this current mechanic may not be there if things change any way. But its not all togetehr his fault. During the day almost everything I own goes out so unless its broken, theres not too much to do. We do have long term projects like engine rebuilds and re powers, but not all the time. 

Yet, i couldnt imagine going back to not having a mechanic on staff. For us its been a plus and like i said, I dont want to go back to it. I was very good at it but I have a buisness with 17 people to keep an eye on so I really cant do the mechanic thing too.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

backhoe1 said:


> We have 2 different companies that run out of the same location, but there are a combined total of approx. 23 trucks, 15 tractors, skids, excavators etc., 20-some trailers, and many many packers, tillers trenchersetc.


Thats an interesting model as we may end up in a simalar vision. Unfortunatly I cant talk openly about it right now and certanly not here. 

I'm curious though. How many people are you owners vs. emplyees. 

Its just an outside opinion but I would think as owners of a buisness doing what I would imagine to be $10, mil per year +/-, you would have a better way to spend your time. Like vacationing, fishing, managing.

I'm not trying to be a wise a$$ but I did all this stuff myself when we were like 8 people and doing 1.5 mil per year and we had about 6 basic peices of iron as the front line every day fleet. I know even at the 3 mil or so we do per year, I dont have the time to do my own repairs, nor do i have the desire, so how or why are you doing it?? Just curious.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

MIT said:


> My fleet consists of
> 2- s250 skiddies
> 1-939 hilift
> 1 963 hilift
> ...


Well, your definitly in an area where you have guys that are versital. Out here its hard to find anyone to do anything the way you want. Very hard. 

Sure, I have a couple of guys that are mechanicly inclined as I'm sure most of us do, but I figure their better off doing what I hired them for. For me, i figure that makes me money. 

Let the operators operate, let the drivers drive, let the laborers labor and let the mechanic do the repairs.


----------



## cos2341 (Apr 22, 2008)

what do the operators and drivers do if it rains for a week.
why sit home if they can help out in the shop.
Doesn't take a mechanic to change fluids and make small repairs if properly supervised. In this cut throat , seasonal business everybody has to pitch in to make a buck


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

Vinny, we don't do anywhere near that kind of $ per year, but we have anywhere from 13-15 people, 3 owners (family) total. the point i was trying to make is that if we can keep all of this stuff (most of which isn't new) going "on the side" that 1 full time mechanic should be able to manage a lot more equipment than what you listed


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

I personally have a KW 10-12yd dump, International 5-7yd dump, Komatsu D20, Bobcat 753, Bobcat 435, plus compactor, pump, inventory, paperwork, etc., etc. I usually get razzed for how shiny and new my stuff looks, and my maintenance shedules are right on manufacturer recommendations. I am a one man show, who works 60-70hrs per week, but I feel that a true operator needs to almost be an even better mechanic. If you can't find those kind of operators, then you need to find an efficient mechanic-too many guys in the shop leads to too much talking and finger pointing when stuff doesn't get done:thumbsup:


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

cos2341 said:


> what do the operators and drivers do if it rains for a week.
> why sit home if they can help out in the shop.
> Doesn't take a mechanic to change fluids and make small repairs if properly supervised. In this cut throat , seasonal business everybody has to pitch in to make a buck


I agree but there are a couple of complicated issues. First, my current mechanic doesnt want anyone else screwing around in the garage. He's responsible for the hole shooting match and the way he see's it it his way only. And I really dont mind that to be honest.

But additionaly i would still push to do what your saying but my facility sucks. Its a 1 bay shed. Thats why I'm doing what I'm doing if ita lll happens, and I cant say more than that right now. 

I'll tell the tale after its all water under the bridge.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

backhoe1 said:


> Vinny, we don't do anywhere near that kind of $ per year, but we have anywhere from 13-15 people, 3 owners (family) total. the point i was trying to make is that if we can keep all of this stuff (most of which isn't new) going "on the side" that 1 full time mechanic should be able to manage a lot more equipment than what you listed


Good point. Its possible with a better facility and better managment of his time, he can do more.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

cexcavation said:


> too many guys in the shop leads to too much talking and finger pointing when stuff doesn't get done:thumbsup:


That I agree with.

Not that my valued employees are thieves, but paper towel, oil, hand cleaner, lump hammers, and wrenches seem to sprout legs when there are to many people with access to those items. 

Heck even my favorite porno's go missing... And that I simply cant have.:laughing:


----------

